# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  SASWITCH ATM reference number

## Johan Blog

I thought I was registering with SASWITCH when I was informed to register with this forum first.
All I want to find out is what is the locality (town and street) of SASWITCH ATM referred to as no. 008434.
My wife's credit card was cleaned out (overdraft and all) from this site from 25 th to 29th Feb 2013. An ABSA ATM site 012162 was also used. Can anyone help me here?
Blog

----------

